#kubuntu-council 2017-09-04
<clivejo> ahoneybun: how do I get a list of people eligible to vote?
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/ahoneybun/lp-election-helper
<ahoneybun> my version has @kubuntu.org emails first
<ahoneybun> clivejo: ^
<clivejo> yeah, running it
<ahoneybun> alright cool
<clivejo> thought there be more
<clivejo> I got 41 emails from the script, but LP says there are 42?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+members#active
<clivejo> oh
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Might be you?
<clivejo> KC is an active member
<clivejo> and admin
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea
<clivejo> that makes more sense
<clivejo> do you have example text to use in the poll?
<clivejo> I'm kinda doing a dry run for later on
<clivejo> wanna get the election started before shortly after the deadline
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Umm I don't
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Why?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: First day of school tomorrow :(
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 📚📚📚❤️
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> learning is fun!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's 9 months of which a lot of it is useless and repetitive
<acheronuk> character building
 * acheronuk hides
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, GTFO :P
<acheronuk> I dunno. Kids don't value their education nowadays.......
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Because the education system at least in the US is trash
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It was originally meant for soldiers and factory workers
<acheronuk> But you should be grateful. Many have it worse...
 * acheronuk wonders if he can make Simon implode with indignation
<clivejo> T minus 1hour 59mins and counting ....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 2 hrs 55 mins
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 22:00 UTC
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> someone is paying attention :P
<tsimonq2> What's relevant about 22 UTC?
<tsimonq2> That's not a membership board meeting... :P
<acheronuk> lol. someone is NOT paying any attention
<tsimonq2> wtf is 22 UTC?
<tsimonq2> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<tsimonq2> KC
<tsimonq2> lol
<tsimonq2> right
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> :)
<clivejo> ahoneybun: How many choices will win: ?
<clivejo> 3 ?
<ahoneybun> umm yea
<ahoneybun> now that there is more then 3 people running I think
<clivejo> Do not release results to all voters. ?
<ahoneybun> don't and make a release on our site
<clivejo> should I put the KC or -devel ML on there as well as me?
<clivejo> or you guys just trust me to give you the results?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Vote for tsimonq2, "Make Kubuntu Great Again" XD
<clivejo> ok, ballots should be sent to 41 members
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Voted
<clivejo> 3 votes so far :)
<acheronuk> done
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> good luck
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Wait how can you vote if your name is in it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie it's Timmis
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Same to you
<clivejo> ah crap!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @clivejo, that was not a choice I saw :P
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Don't think I can edit it now its started
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, No it's Timmus :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> at least the Rik & Rick were the right way around :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> When does the voting end?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> read your emails :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> says right on the voting one
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> The poll has been announced to end Monday, 11th September 2017 @ 22:00 UTC.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2, Timmis
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @Sick_Rimmit
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, But I'm eating food :P
#kubuntu-council 2017-09-05
<valorie> I don't see my mail -- who was the sender?
 * valorie is back from the cabin exhausted but now at least clean and fed!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @IrcsomeBot, :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Clivey
<valorie> o/
<ahoneybun> I got the email
<valorie> I might have too; I just want to know the sender so I can search for it
<valorie> or the subject line
<valorie> just checked spam -- not there
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Forwarded it to you valorie
<valorie> thank you, ahoneybun!
<valorie> found mine, thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Np
<valorie> and voted
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> https://blogs.kde.org/2017/09/05/konversation-2x-2018-new-user-interface-matrix-support-mobile-version
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> They've done A LOT of research on that
<clivejo> looks a lot like Google's UI design
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Irma looks nasty!
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun You are in the path of that?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yep I am
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Stay safe
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> As much as we can anyway
<valorie> damn, Irma picked up steam during the night? boo
<valorie> do you have all the supplies you need, ahoneybun?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Probably
<valorie> I love a good windstorm, but a hurricane - NO
<valorie> I would love a version of konvi I could use on my phone
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Mm mobile will not work good with IRC
<valorie> so happy about the discussion about the future of KDE communication
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Matrix sure
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Ah no work Thurs and Fri
<valorie> but that's the point -- being able to switch without pain
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, What's the discussion about?
<valorie> Riddell wrote to the community list saying let's ditch IRC and all move to RocketChat
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That was a CRAZY list
<valorie> since then, much discussion about a better way forward
<valorie> very productive
<valorie> he was just trying to wake everyone up
<valorie> not crazy
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The scale of the thread
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Not the topic
<valorie> I slept 'till 11, and feel almost caught up
<valorie> well, KDE people are crazy
<valorie> good crazy usually
<valorie> although of course not always
<valorie> lol
 * valorie is included in that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> KDE folks are crazy
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I might be moving to GNOME
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> that HDMI audio issue was just soooo bad
<valorie> what?
<valorie> to be fair, all FOSS folks are crazy
<valorie> if you did move to the GNOME community you would find the same
<valorie> face it: people are crazy
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I could not find the audio for my hdmi
<valorie> oh
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm talking about the software
<valorie> interesting, the last few things I said here never got here, I guess
<valorie> or at least were not replayed when I "got back" from having to reset my flipping cable modem
<tsimonq2> valorie: see convo in #k-d?
<clivejo> valorie: do you know davmor2 ?
<valorie> tsimonq2: which conversation?
<acheronuk> clivejo: he's go 4 emails on LP
<acheronuk> *got
<valorie> I followed the channel before getting disconnected
<tsimonq2> valorie: dropping kdesudo
<valorie> what's his realname?
<valorie> oh, not read that yet
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~davmor2
<acheronuk> presumably
<clivejo> yeah, found that and tried his gmail account
<valorie> Dave Morley
<valorie> sounds familiar but I'm not sure
<clivejo> he's got Canonical email listed
<valorie> yup
<acheronuk> https://uk.linkedin.com/in/dave-morley-33573ab
<valorie> if he works on snaps then Riddell and Sitter probably know him
<clivejo> his website is very informative http://davmor2.co.uk/
<acheronuk> more so that mine
<acheronuk> *than
 * clivejo looks at rikmills.com
<clivejo> bit blank looking to be honest
<acheronuk> short and to the point :P
<clivejo> 15/41 voted so far
<acheronuk> how many did last year?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Can I buy it and fill it with pics of Red Bull? :P
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Am I winning? :P
<acheronuk> ahoneybun?
<clivejo> of course Simon
<clivejo> free stickers are vote winners
<tsimonq2> LOL
<clivejo> I don't know who is winning, doesn't say until I End the poll
 * acheronuk suggests clive does a plot of votes/day
<clivejo> so you are all winners until the 11th
<clivejo> acheronuk: you plot it
<clivejo> was 11 last night, and is 15 tonight
<acheronuk> clive: going to send reminders towards the end?
<clivejo> dunno if I can
<clivejo> don't want to spam people
<acheronuk> true
<clivejo> if they don't want to vote I can't make them!
<clivejo> I should have turned on detailed tracking
<clivejo> name and shame the non-voters
<acheronuk> in the end, the people who care are those who will vote, which seems fine to me
<tsimonq2> Pressure Riddell and Haruld :P
<clivejo> they might have voted already
<valorie> it will be fine
<valorie> those who care will vote, and that's who we want to vote
<acheronuk> echo...
<clivejo> well 15 votes in 24hours is pretty good going
 * tsimonq2 was joking, I know Haruld wants some free stickers :P
<clivejo> really?
<acheronuk> probably wants his name spelt correctly as well
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: salty :P
<clivejo> thought Haruld was more free alcohol kinda guy
<valorie> nope, I offered him free drinks and he was suspicious
 * tsimonq2 goes on a tangent, wondering if it would be worth it to apply for KD
<tsimonq2> valorie: lol
<valorie> "What will you ask of me if I accept?"
<valorie> KD?
<tsimonq2> valorie: devel
<tsimonq2> valorie: (Kubuntu Developer)
<clivejo> are you collecting LP badges or something?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: no :P
<clivejo> you have MOTU, why you want KD?
<valorie> tsimonq2: Peruse?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Because there's Kubuntu packages in Main I want upload access to
<clivejo> such as?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: A week ago I could tell you that... I don't remember now :P
<clivejo> I don't think we have much in main, do we?
<tsimonq2> We have a couple of things in there
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Plus most of Qt that's in main
<tsimonq2> :P
 * clivejo raises eyebrow
<clivejo> that's the real reason
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: is there any team you don't want to be on?
<acheronuk> oh. clive already mentioned badges
<acheronuk> same Q
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: My interest in team membership only lies within the teams I can actively contribute to
<clivejo> do keep up Rik!
<tsimonq2> i.e. you won't see me around Xubuntu
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: For example I'm in the Ubuntu MATE Developers team because I've gotten $large_sum_of_money from flexiondotorg to do $a_couple_of_tasks (that will be public info soon)
<tsimonq2> etc. etc. etc.
<tsimonq2> But notice that I'm only in the teams I contribute to
<tsimonq2> But I do contribute to a lot of things
<clivejo> with Unity gone, won't Qt be demoted to universe?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Besides my LoCo (I remain in there because I want to be a member of the team but I don't have the time to organize things in person), I don't see anything on this list that I'm directly a member of that I haven't contributed to in the past month: https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+participation
<tsimonq2> clivejo: That's yet to be decided :P
<tsimonq2> If you can name one team that I'm a member of that I haven't recently contributed to, let me know so I can leave it :P
<tsimonq2> valorie: ack on Peruse fwiw, if you give me an ack with your Kubuntu Release Manager hat on that it's OK to upload, I'll happily do it
<clivejo> Ubuntu Cyclists
<clivejo> Harald Sitter's Groupies
<clivejo> Daniel Holbach Huggers
<tsimonq2> clivejo: That's one of those teams like "Daniel Holbach Huggers" that I'm in for symbolic reasons :P
<tsimonq2> <3 dholbach
<tsimonq2> <3 Haruld
<clivejo> badge collecter more like!
<tsimonq2> And I do <3 my bike
<ahoneybun> Harald
<tsimonq2> Haruld
<tsimonq2> Whenever I say Haruld or Timmus, imagine me saying it with an Irish accent :P
<ahoneybun> Harald and Timmis
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: And you think I correct people a lot! :P
<tsimonq2> Haruld
<tsimonq2> Timmus
<tsimonq2> Aarun
<ahoneybun> but your doing it on purpose
<tsimonq2> *you're
<ahoneybun> I just spell somethings wrong
<clivejo> tsimonq2: stop making fun of my accent!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I'm not making fun of it, I'm embracing my Irish roots :P
<clivejo> what roots?
<tsimonq2> I have ancestors that lived in Ireland
<clivejo> where when?
<tsimonq2> Like 5 generations ago
<tsimonq2> Somewhere in Ireland
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> tsimonq2: would you take on preparing and uploading other KDE tools like the sddm-kcm package?
<valorie> tsimonq2: if clivejo and acheronuk say that Peruse is in good shape, then please upload
<valorie> I've not been able to test it for various reasons
<tsimonq2> valorie: I can get it in good shape myself, copyright is just b0rked
 * clivejo doesn't think its in good shape
<tsimonq2> Me neither
<tsimonq2> I have to fix it :P
<clivejo> don't like the idea of patching a copyright statement
<acheronuk> released one is still kirigami v1
<acheronuk> and kirigami2 one is recent WIP
<clivejo> if 5.37 goes in, then a git snapshot might be possible?
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk: When you need things uploaded could you please dput it somewhere and just email me the link or Telegram it to me?
<acheronuk> 5.37?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: ...you mean 5.38? 5.37 has been in the archive for a while
<clivejo> sorry 5.38
<valorie> hmmm, Eike's recent blogpost about Konvi sort of referred to peruse as ready-to-use software
<valorie> I didn't know about issues
<valorie> :(
<clivejo> there are conflicting copyright statements
<acheronuk> https://cgit.kde.org/peruse.git/log/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Let me ping slangasek and ask him about patching copyrights
<clivejo> leinir made the changes to fix it in git, but won't release a fixed tarball
<acheronuk> doesn't seem very ready to go, unless he meant the 8 month old 1.2 kirigami1 based release
<tsimonq2> Oh, well then I can do a Git snapshot
<tsimonq2> np
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: What's he waiting on?
<clivejo> tsimonq2: the latest git requires a fix to frameworks
<tsimonq2> clivejo: What fix?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Because if it's bugfix, I can upload the patch from upstream then fix up peruse and upload
<tsimonq2> Otherwise it can go in the Frameworks SRU
<tsimonq2> s/SRU/FFE bug report/
<clivejo> https://cgit.kde.org/peruse.git/commit/?id=aed2256a1e5c8a46122f9ec5a10c770239d02ec5
<valorie> or you could ask leinir directly, as the maintainer
<valorie> fixing the copyrights upstream would be best, yes?
<acheronuk> clivejo: we already have 5.37 in the archive
<clivejo> he bumped the required KF5Kirigami2 to 5.37.0
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kirigami2/5.37.0-0ubuntu1
<tsimonq2> valorie: That's already done, it's in upstream git master
<valorie> cool
<valorie> ok, gotta deal with the next round of laundry
<tsimonq2> valorie: We're going to get Peruse in for you :P
<valorie> no rest for the wicked
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> I can finally read my doctor who comics!
<tsimonq2> S L E E P  I S  F O R  T H E  W E A K - REDBULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<tsimonq2> valorie: :D
<clivejo> grrrr
<valorie> rest is a unix command, silly!
<clivejo> I can't keep up
<valorie> as is sleep
<valorie> sheesh
<tsimonq2> valorie: I don't know enough about Doctor Who to be excited with you, but you should be able to do that under Kubuntu :P
<clivejo> then what about a git snapshot of peruse?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I plan on that ;)
<clivejo> just tried it, and it;s working fine
<clivejo> loads the comic porn great
<ahoneybun> valorie: I have a tablet for that
<clivejo> oooo Get hot new books
<ahoneybun> clivejo: reading hentai?
<clivejo> dunno what it is
<clivejo> I downloaded a test comic and was shocked!
<clivejo> eakkk
<clivejo> spoke too soon
<clivejo> clicking on "Get new books" seems to have crashed it
<clivejo> "/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kf5-settings/peruse.knsrc"  doesn't contain a KNewStuff3 section.
<clivejo> file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/org/kde/kirigami.2/private/ActionButton.qml:350: TypeError: Cannot read property 'level' of null
<tsimonq2> Once we get a working Peruse, I'll be happy to look at it more.
<acheronuk> someone teach pino to wrap-and-sort!
<clivejo> that is so annoying
<tsimonq2> Is that in Debian git?
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> he never seems to wrap-and-sort his work
<tsimonq2> What package?
<clivejo> I assume https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-extras/ktorrent.git/
 * clivejo shivers
<clivejo> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-extras/ktorrent.git/tree/debian/control
<tsimonq2> Fixed.
<valorie> tsimonq2: yes, I read the first few with ocular
<tsimonq2> valorie: hm?
<valorie> but I wanted peruse, as that was made for it!
<tsimonq2> Oh
<tsimonq2> Yah
<tsimonq2> *Yeah
<valorie> I bought a bundle of the comics on that site that pays the authors for their work
<valorie> can't recall the name
<valorie> they usually do games, but occasionally other stuff
<ahoneybun> humble bundle?
<valorie> yes
<ahoneybun> I know they did a doctor who one
<valorie> a few of them, actually
<valorie> whatever they could license, I imagine
<ahoneybun> clivejo: I have https https://ahoneybun.net/
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: BC?
<clivejo> you have mixed content too :P
<ahoneybun> ahh tsimonq2
<ahoneybun> mixed content?
<clivejo> insecure content on the page
<ahoneybun> where?
<clivejo> makes the browser demote the page
<clivejo> https://blog.ahoneybun.net/
<ahoneybun> that's a different server if I remember right
<clivejo> well its trying to access it over https
<ahoneybun> nah it's on the same server
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: any help on getting it more mobile friendly
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Is it in Git somewhere or is it just WP or something?
<ahoneybun> it's just html and css on the server right now
<ahoneybun> the blog is WP
<ahoneybun> ahoneybun.net is just html and css
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: My mobile-friendly stuff is all CSS3: https://gitlab.com/tsimonq2/tsimonq2.gitlab.io
<ahoneybun> mm
<valorie> oh damn, our cabin is under much more threat than I thought
<tsimonq2> valorie: O_O ?
<valorie> forest fire up there
<tsimonq2> Eek!
<ahoneybun> I'm looking up funny domains
<valorie> there is ash falling out of the air here
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: rikmills.com :P
<valorie> and we live 45 mins away
<tsimonq2> Oh no!
<valorie> we just finished the new deck yesterday
<valorie> and sawed up the old one and stacked it in the woodshed for the winter
<valorie> crossing my fingers for luck
<tsimonq2> Not good :(
<valorie> https://www.facebook.com/CrystalMountainWashington/photos/a.432458485232.199824.100997105232/10154843344565233/?type=3&theater&ifg=1
<valorie> that's the ski area about a half-hour drive up the hill
<valorie> yesterday
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yikes!
<clivejo> tsimonq2: regarding Qt why don't you apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qt-packages-uploaders ?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Good point :P
<tsimonq2> Or I could just aim for Core Developer...
<clivejo> indeed
<clivejo> MOTW
<tsimonq2> No, I'd be a Master of the Universe and the Core
<tsimonq2> XD
<clivejo> what are we gonna do tonight Brain?
<tsimonq2> (MOTU is a subset of Core Developer)
<acheronuk> narf
<tsimonq2> clivejo: put Max in a sheep costume and have him jump over your bed
<valorie> that first part seems easier to say than to do
<ahoneybun> oh boy interview for system76 tomorrow
#kubuntu-council 2017-09-06
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> good luck
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> thanks @acheronuk
<valorie> oh ahoneybun, have fun in that interview!
<valorie> gosh the light here is weird because of all the smoke
<valorie> golden, but not in a good way
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Will do
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm very excited if it happens
<valorie> does it mean moving?
<tsimonq2> Most likely
<tsimonq2> iirc he applied a few months ago and they said "yes" if he would move to Colorado
<valorie> Colorado is a great state
<tsimonq2> My favorite plant is legal there ;)
<valorie> with the exception of the area around the air force base
<valorie> which is all military + fundamentalist churches
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> David Morely got his ballot email now
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Happy days
<valorie> oh hell: https://twitter.com/AlexSteffen/status/905129440094519296
#kubuntu-council 2017-09-07
<ahoneybun> so end of next week I'll know if I'm moving
<valorie> ahoneybun: how did the interview go?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> morning. hope it went well
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 981x639) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/vca3O92Y/file_3195.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Maybe you should move to Colorado this week!!!!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Right? Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea I know lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Me XD
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 346x346) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/31K3C00i/file_3202.jpg
<valorie> fire has stopped advancing towards our cabin, and the weather has cooled and dampened, so I'm encouraged
<tsimonq2> \o/
<valorie> I don't feel safe yet, but safer than yesterday for sure
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> :D
<clivejo> walter!!!
<clivejo> hey dude
<clivejo> @wxl
<tsimonq2> wxl: wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl
<tsimonq2> @wxl23 @wxl23 @wxl23 @wxl23 @wxl23 @wxl23 @wxl23 @wxl23
<tsimonq2> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> lol. hi @wxl23
<valorie> nice to see you Walter
<valorie> how do?
<wxl> hey everyone
<wxl> don't know why i wasn't on freenode. that was weird
<tsimonq2> wxl: redwolf misses you
<ahoneybun> I think it went well valorie and acheronuk
<ahoneybun> I'll know by the end of next week
<wxl> i got a meeting to go to, brb
<tsimonq2> wxl: Bai, have fun
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: cool. fingers crossed
<ahoneybun> here's hoping acheronuk
<wxl> ohhhhh k
<wxl> how is everyone?
<wxl> you guys got to tell me when i disappear for more than a day XD
<wxl> especially you, tsimonq2
<wxl> voting done yet?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I am SUPERB
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ooooh and guess what
<wxl> chicken butt
<tsimonq2> wxl: I went and just carved out the packaging guide after I got MOTU
<tsimonq2> (MOTU gives commit access)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Look: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<ahoneybun> YYYAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<wxl> ooooh
<tsimonq2> No more Bzr, maybe in misc places but the majority of it is gone :D
<wxl> WOW COOL
<wxl> is it all correct and complete or did you just sed your way to a fix? :/
<tsimonq2> Nah I just freaking rmed all the Bazaar pages and have been rewriting things as I go along
<tsimonq2> mitya57 acked my changes
<ahoneybun> oh shot
<tsimonq2> wxl: But yeah, life post-MOTU has been amazing
<ahoneybun> I got offered the job
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: CONGRATS! :D
<ahoneybun> my heart is going to brake now
<tsimonq2> wxl: Sponsoring all sorts of thing, I got the sponsorship queue from 50 something to 20
<tsimonq2> s/20/30/
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: But yeah, sad to leave Florida, no?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm a bit but it's a whole new start for me
<tsimonq2> Alright, well congrats :D
<wxl> wot job, ahoneybun ?
<tsimonq2> wxl: System76
<wxl> WHOA
<wxl> NO WAY
<wxl> I WANNA COME
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> where's that at?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Colorado
<wxl> wow neat
<tsimonq2> You know what's legal there ayyyyyy XD
 * wxl facepalms
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> yes once you start killing more brain cells, it will be easier for you to fit in with the alt-right :/
<tsimonq2> Oh you mean the alt-left? They're the one with the missing brain cells :P
<wxl> yeah well, i urge you to compare the daily stormer with, say, any anarchist website
<tsimonq2> *shrug* not worth my time
<tsimonq2> I want to work on this packaging guide XD
<wxl> well that's good at least
<wxl> i might admit it's very communist/socialist of you to care so much about contributing to something that can benefit all people XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: I also have Libertarian values (some, not all :P) - I should be able to do the fuck I want XD
<wxl> unless people boycott you, yes
<wxl> you know, free market and all
<acheronuk> congratulations ahoneybun :)
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: I'd suggest getting out of there *before* the hurricane hits
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> XD yeah I know but the highways are full
<wxl> ride your bike
<tsimonq2> wxl: with... all of his belongings?!?
<wxl> sell it all
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: You better not forget my LFNW thing in Florida :P
<wxl> this thing has killed 9 people already and he's worried about his shit
<tsimonq2> wxl: what?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<tsimonq2> :(
<wxl> what part are you confused about?
<tsimonq2> 9 people
<tsimonq2> wow
<wxl> probably more by now
<valorie> some places have no communications, no water, no food
<valorie> so yeah
<wxl> 13
<wxl> yup
<ahoneybun> so in 1 month I will work at System76
<wxl> http://abcnews.go.com/US/hurricane-irma-continues-advance-florida-category-storm/story?id=49673384
<valorie> that's great news, ahoneybun
<valorie> gives you a month to mop up from the storm and gtfo
<ahoneybun> it's truly a dream job
<valorie> and find a place to live in Denver
<ahoneybun> yep XD
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: What will you actually do?
<ahoneybun> Support
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: So I can call and mess with you? :P
<acheronuk> "I can't find the windows menu????"
<ahoneybun> nooooo
<tsimonq2> I should call him claiming to be Microsoft Tech Support
<tsimonq2> Put on an Indian accent XD
<wxl> i always ask them "do people take you seriously?"
<wxl> they usually say "excuse me, sir?" but hang up before finishing their sentence, realizing it's ultimately futile to keep acting
<acheronuk> I always ask them how much money they make from fraud?
<acheronuk> and keep asking until they hang up
<wxl> that's a good idea
<wxl> "hey are you guys hiring?"
<wxl> "seriously, i used to be a voice actor! i could kill at this!"
<wxl> "are you paid hourly or per piece?"
<wxl> "is it safe to assume you don't offer health insurance or 401k?"
<acheronuk> exactly. they usually get very confused and flustered
<tsimonq2> Mark Shuttleworth was on BBC today!
<acheronuk> oooh. http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b093yyjg/bbc-business-live-07092017?
<acheronuk> 18 mins in
<valorie> phooey
<valorie> BBC iPlayer only works in the UK. Sorry, it’s due to rights issues.
<tsimonq2> Spinning up a UK VPN to watch it :P
<acheronuk> it's not earth shattering :P
<tsimonq2> idc :P
<valorie> what did Mark have to say?
<tsimonq2> hahahahahaha I got it working
<clivejo> did you have to sign up?
<tsimonq2> Yeah but I used a throwaway email from https://www.guerrillamail.com/
<wxl> shark lasers?
<wxl> btw this is pretty cool https://onetimesecret.com/
<tsimonq2> Who just used Guerrilla Mail to send me this damn video? :P
<wxl> what video?
<tsimonq2> wxl: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DXNXIZuIBJKs
#kubuntu-council 2017-09-08
<tsimonq2> wxl: IT WAS YOU
<wxl> what?
<tsimonq2> wxl: IP Addresses are in the headers of each email :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: mx.bikefriday.com
<wxl> aw crap
<wxl> to hell with guerilla mail then :)
<tsimonq2> XD
<ahoneybun> thanks acheronuk
<ahoneybun> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Could someone with access to the @kubuntu Twitter account please retweet what I just tweeted?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (i.e. the Kubuntu one)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The CVE?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yes.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Done
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> np
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> god I feel like tweeting about today
<valorie> a bit early to do that, I suppose?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yeah it is
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Which is why I didn't
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Good morning folks, I'm back 😁👍
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Hi @Sick_Rimmit  … Good to see you
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi @acheronuk thanks man, how r u ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Pretty good. Missing the podcasts and Ninja Dojo's :P
<valorie> me too!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> So Irma is hitting me as a Cat 4
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 16 Mbit/s then
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I can haz internet?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> poor joke about a cat 4 cables.....
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Ahhhh
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> more suitable directed at @tsimonq2, probably .
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I didn't think about it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I get the reference tho
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> as said, a poor porr attempt
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, I saw one with a cat 6 cable :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun are you in the storm surge warning area?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> oh yea
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I live in Hollywood right now
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 😱
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> not in the flooding area tho
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> so some good news
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yeah, small mercies I guess!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> something like that
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok. keep safe!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> will try
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> you betta. system76 discounts
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> huh?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> for us
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> today is clearly not my day for humour :/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 😆
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun Hook me up with some System76 computers XD
 * clivejo stomps in, slams the door and throws himself on the sofa
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @IrcsomeBot, You good?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *takes a beer out of Rik's fridge and slides it your way*
<clivejo> so few up
<clivejo> fed
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk pours a large Jack Daniels
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, Has Max gone and done something?
<clivejo> No
<clivejo> MOT Test Inspectors
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> oh noooooes.... :(
<clivejo> put a screw driver through the door sill of my car
<clivejo> and failed me over it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> much welding?
<clivejo> looks like it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> At least you guys have a mechanism for that kind of thing, you should see some of the shit rides people have here!
<clivejo> we don't have a mechanism
<clivejo> we have directives from Brussels
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> MOT Test
<clivejo> with no way to appeal or agrue your case
<clivejo> only people who benefit are new car sales, due to them making it too expensive to bring older cars up to their standard
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh :(
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Seems good in concept, shitty in practice
<clivejo> the section needs cut out, welded in one continuous weld (very very hard to do) and they have to see that before you paint it and make cosmetic changes
<clivejo> and to them it is a "major defect"
<clivejo> I can't see how they can even argue that is a serious defect, it is totally cosmetic and has no structural function at all
<clivejo> so I'm off the road unless I can find someone to do the work
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> :(
<clivejo> its a very fine and skilled job
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> lots of💰
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> money ^^
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> and I can't justify it
<clivejo> between tax, insurance, fuel and these extra costs for less than 2000 miles a year, just not worth it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> damn painful to lose it when you are used to having it though
<clivejo> but I live in very rural area with no public transport
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Bike (Walter can probably get you some good parts if needed)? Idk, that is really shitty :/
<clivejo> I'm also pretty sure the local tire place done the damage in the first place by jacking it up in the wrong place :(
<clivejo> broke the seal and water got inside
<valorie> :(
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ooooooooh ahoneybun getting roasted in #ubuntu-desktop
 * valorie can't be in *every* channel -- what's going on?
<acheronuk> I've seen far worse gnome
 * valorie heads out into the smoke to water
<valorie> husband is fixing trail up at Snoqualmie Pass
<valorie> I hope he's out of the smoke up there
<valorie> they've closed two entire sections of the Pacific Crest Trail - from White Pass all the way to Snoqualmie
<valorie> like 100 miles
<valorie> :(
<acheronuk> wow
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2, Am I?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ahh oh well
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I speak my view on it
<wxl> no smoke here really
<wxl> rain pushed it down
<wxl> are you close to snowqualmie, val?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 that can't look good right?
<valorie> snoqualmie pass is about an hour from here, depending on traffic
<valorie> no rain here yet, wxl, you lucky dog
<valorie> oh my: http://ryanmaloney.us/cabincam/cabincam.html
<valorie> cabincam up across the road from us
<valorie> firefighters!
<valorie> about 10 mins ago
<wxl> are they doing a strip show? cuz if not, i'm not interested
<wxl> XD
<valorie> days ago, there were not enough firefighters
<valorie> just the local volunteers
<valorie> enough of us made a stink that they've send pros up there
<valorie> and some national guard to do security
<valorie> etc.
<wxl> whoa
<valorie> not getting the chimney sweep up there tomorrow though
<valorie> it's still not clear that the cabins will survive once the weather warms again
<valorie> hopefully so
<wxl> we're officially moderate now
<wxl> i think you're still in "unhealthy" or are you in that "very unhealthy" bit?
<wxl> the EPA's map sucks
<valorie> well, going out to water the plants, come in and cough
<valorie> eyes have been sore for days, but i have a/c and a good air cleaner
<valorie> so I'm better off than most
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I might be offline to some degree
<valorie> I'll bet!
<valorie> you could be without power for some time
<valorie> that damn storm looks angry and huge
<acheronuk> just been watching some of the local tv streams. yikes
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yeaaaa
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't want to live without power lok
<acheronuk> evacuating 5.x million people
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea but that on the beach sides and keus
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Keys
#kubuntu-council 2017-09-09
<valorie> no mandatory evac for Hollywood, ahoneybun?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nope
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> looks like aaron will dodge the worst. just....
<acheronuk> don't think his hopes of keeping power look too hot though
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I know I'm losing it for some time
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie clivejo how's the election going?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> 16 votes in as of last night
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> How many members total?
<clivejo> 41 I think
<ahoneybun> mm almost half
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> when I looked at the list, I figured about 50% may be semi-active enough to vote, so not surprised
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yea I'm really curious who is winning
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> you I expect!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> why me?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> everyone knows who you are, and are incumbant
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'd REALLY like to have a developer on the board
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> known good quantity vs "who the hell are you"
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> you have made some blog posts @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> and people know simon as well
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, simon can apply
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> he did
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> for -dev
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> oh well he has MOTU
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yep
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I already have my hat in the running for KC and UCC
 * clivejo gives tsimonq2 a dirty look
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk does as well
<clivejo> LP down?
<clivejo> ssh: connect to host git.launchpad.net port 22: No route to host
<clivejo> fatal: Could not read from remote repository.
<clivejo> or is it my sorry excuse for an internet connection
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> no, git seems screwed
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> there ios chatter on #canonical-sysadmin about some issues. maybe related perhaps
<acheronuk> can't make a whole lot of sense of the chat, as no idea if the machines they mention host any LP stuff
<acheronuk> clivejo: git is back
<clivejo> is it?
<clivejo> seems that slow might as well not be
<acheronuk> lol. is was here anyway
<acheronuk> www.ubuntu.com
<acheronuk> 503 Service Unavailable
<acheronuk> No server is available to handle this request.
<acheronuk> yay
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 588x332) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/CeZ8s0oH/file_3213.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> christ. loonies on your beach!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yep crazy folks
<clivejo> bible bashers?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> idk
<valorie> "Don't stay and put your life in danger." "Let's go to the beach!!!"
<tsimonq2> I've heard that some people want to surf it
<tsimonq2> Surf the 20ft waves...
<valorie> I've seen someone surf in the past hurricanes
<valorie> but geez, this one is a monstor
<valorie> monster
<valorie> damn, it is ravaging Cuba
<valorie> but that probably helps Florida
<valorie> well, Miami will still get a huge storm surge
<valorie> :(
<acheronuk> yeah, hopefully won't pick up too much of the power it lost
<acheronuk> there is that though. the wind speed is far the least of it
<valorie> well, the ocean between Cuba and FL is the warmest in the world
<valorie> I like windy.com, you can see the different layers separately
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I still have internet for now
<valorie> will you get the storm surge?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't think so but I'm getting rain now
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm in Hollywood if you want to check the storm surge
<valorie> yes, looking at hollywood
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: that looks to be from the beach to a fair way inland though?
<acheronuk> Hollywood
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea it's about 8-10 miles I think
<valorie> 3.8 meters swell
<acheronuk> if you were on the west coast, sounds like you would be in trouble
<valorie> that seems significant
<acheronuk> but on the east? unless you live in a beach hut?
<acheronuk> dunno. my only ref is google maps. lol
<acheronuk> if you think you are ok, then great :)
<valorie> wow, I can see Jose off to the south as well
<valorie> talk about a one-two punch
<valorie> :(
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Jose is going north
<valorie> yikes, I played the windy animation for the next week
<valorie> Jose looks like it will go up to Virginia, New Jersey etc. and just sit
<valorie> but who knows, it could just disappate
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yes. the models are good nowadays, but can still be a fair way off that far ahead
<valorie> weather prediction is so far ahead of where it used to be
<valorie> at least in the short-term
<valorie> I get spoiled
<valorie> slight bit of mist falling!
<valorie> hope they get more of that in the fire area
<valorie> and I see the hurricane is lingering in Cuba
<valorie> poor Cuba!
<tsimonq2> !info vlc
<ahoneybun> wrong place
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Nope.
<tsimonq2> Carry on, everyone.
<ahoneybun> there is no bot here
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/5FtT0mAy/file_3214.mp4
<ahoneybun> I do say
<tsimonq2> Don't you get sarcasm?
<ahoneybun> oh I do
#kubuntu-council 2017-09-10
<valorie> cage's hair!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I lost power now
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, :(
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Generator is on now
<valorie> wow, it's not even made landfall
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> cough  https://www.local10.com/weather/hurricane-irma/florida-sheriff-offers-warning-do-not-shoot-at-hurricane
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> LOL
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: I thought that would be a bigger problem with Harvey!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0tHrn2kY/file_3216.jpg Been getting some looks for wearing this around
<yofel> ahoneybun: hey, do you remember who you talked with at Linode about that server we have?
<yofel> I just realized that our free year for that is up
<acheronuk> ahoneybun has to boil his water. fun!
<valorie> not so fun, no!
<valorie> sounds like Hollywood dodged the bullet though
<acheronuk> yeah. last week the storm track was predicted to roll right over the top of there.
<valorie> I was a bit fearful for Orlando, but it seems they skinted by as well
<valorie> another friend lives there
<acheronuk> hum. my logs say linode was set up in Jluly 2016, so that year is well over!
<acheronuk> *July
<valorie> perhaps search the devel list?
<valorie> I think ahoneybun set that up?
<acheronuk> can't find any local emails. yes, he did
<acheronuk> oooh. in July 2016 I was bugging clivejo with merge requests :P
<acheronuk> time flies!
<valorie> indeed!
<valorie> I think we've come very far in the past year
<valorie> perhaps not as far as we wanted, but still very far
<valorie> I'm hoping our beta 2 will be awesomesauce
<acheronuk> someone needs to decide on these wallpapers
<valorie> oh gosh, still?
<valorie> geez
<valorie> I have multiple other things to do today, and will be gone most of the afternoon/evening at the cabin and a meeting about the fire
<valorie> and I assume ahoneybun is not online
<acheronuk> last seen 4 hrs ago. probably sensibly saving phone battery, if he has a signal that is
<valorie> yeah
<yofel> yeah, I noticed that a month ago actually and then completely forgot about it -_-
<yofel> for the time being I'm paying for that so it stays alive, but that thing is kind of expensive... so either we get that sponsorship renewed - or something cheaper
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 3 of you expired at midnight!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yofel: did not know you were doing that. yes, that needs sorting then.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: So I know who I'll be sharing a room with at LFNW :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If you're on Telegram and are in a lot of the groups, you know Le Schyken El Chicken
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> He's down to come to LFNW
#kubuntu-council 2018-09-04
<valorie> @sick_rimmit Calorie thanks you!
<valorie> congratulations to Myriam and Simon, and thanks again Rik!
#kubuntu-council 2018-09-06
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> LibrePlanet 2019 Exhibitor and Sponsor Registration | Free Software Foundation … https://my.fsf.org/civicrm/event/info?id=80&reset=1
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Should we exhibit at FSF 2019?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> We don't ship with all free software.
#kubuntu-council 2018-09-07
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Ah, right OK
#kubuntu-council 2019-09-02
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Did we get a response on the support ticket raised with Linode ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 867x346) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/1c7MuGHk/file_17592.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hmmm, do we know what the monthly cost would be ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> ~£190
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I went up a few months ago, which is why we are running out of credit a bit sooner than we though!
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> OK, do we know how much utilisation it has ? i.e can we a smaller setup ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I suppose time is against us now though ☹️
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> The next step down halves the disk space, which would be a bit tight for us
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Hmm. the $60 ($95 with tax) might be ok
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> they have upped the disk space on that to what we have now
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Sick_Rimmit I'll tweet linode later from the Kubuntu account, to give a polite nudge 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> OK, that's a good idea.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 616x549) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/N7ozTwsN/file_17599.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Kubuntu Council, there is another opportunity we can definitely pursue to get this solved. This box is currently running on 16.04 and has quite a lot of undocumented bits on it. Altispeed Technologies is providing a counteroffer that will upgrade our box and make sure we don't have the need to renew yearly, free of charge to Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I am more than willing to help out with sysadmin tasks to get it working and functional
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So I'd like to propose a vote to change to Altispeed to host the server
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No social media hassle, plus we get advertising on a Linux podcast with over a million listens
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I will admit my conflict of interest here, which is why I'd like to bring it up to the KC as a whole
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Well, I would suggest that we try to get the extension from Linode, AND that we also look at the Altispeed option as well.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> That way we can plan for the update, and also document etc...
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Sounds sensible
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's not a bad idea. Have a migration period, move everything over before our Linode subscription runs out again, then just use Linode as a KCI node and sunset it when it runs out
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Just need to work out what to back up in case we lose the linode soon
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Indeed, further to this however, if we can revisit our tooling, and get it nicely documented, perhaps we could think about a distributed build system, maybe based upon Docker / Kubernetes ( beyond my skills right now )
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> But in doing so, we could create a build system decoupled from the hosting, and perhaps even using multi-tennant.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Perhaps that is beyond the skillset of current contributors, although I like your thinking
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> In Lubuntu's infrastructure we currently use LXD
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Every service gets its own container, and haproxy is used to forward requests
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Well that's probably just as good, my thinking is that we decouple from the host OS into containers.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's exactly what we do :)
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> The KCI node and packaging we have is all in LXD
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Well hopefully, Linode will come through so we can get more time
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Anyway, should I provide a formal proposal via the mailing list, or is a simple "yeah I think this looks good" from a quorum sufficient?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills, Nice
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2, Yeah, apart from doing the forwarding via ufw and iptables that is not documented
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hmm
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, @Sick_Rimmit @RikMills thoughts on this?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Well for a Quorum, do we need one other person to give us the nod ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @ahoneybun ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> For me, I am happy for @tsimonq2 to proceed with Altispeed
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> ditto
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That's fine.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Okay, so I'll talk to Altispeed so we can provision a machine
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Quorum then
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes, looks good
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Great to be able to move quickly like this
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Shal I leave the tweet I did?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes, definetly as we want Linode to extend
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> If we can get another year, then lets do that
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> ok :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's not a hard requirement of the sponsorship, but once we have it all set up, it'd be cool to get the Altispeed logo on the sponsors page and to send out a quick tweet with the podcast etc.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll report back with a more formalized request once we have the server provisioned
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes we can certainly do that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Kool
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/linode/status/1168615672873717760
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> YaY!!! That's Greaaaaat News
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> To clarify, we're getting dedicated hardware just for Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Management at Altispeed basically all runs Kubuntu, so they're happy to go the extra mile :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Kernellinux: Just got confirmation - eta is Sep 9th / online sep 10th lets say
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> That's really great, we appreciate it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Agreed :)
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/v0sRjFTm/file_17603.mp4
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> We can probably get stuff like the way pages hosted there, so they work again. Plus other extras
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> QA Pages, do you mean like the test plans etc..
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Kubuntu can even run our own Phabricator and Discourse instance >:P
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I meant the automated qa status pages for ppa staginging, showing what needs fixing. We lost those from Jon's sweetie server
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2, Indeed. I'm sure we can make good use as more than just a vps
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Well I'm happy to have a crack at writing an API integration to display results on a webpage, if someone can point me at the APi endpoint, and a few docs
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Meanwhile, I'm going to start pick up some of the Phab tasks, and see if I can progress them. I've put a survey form together and posted the mailing lists.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> https://forms.gle/6UqCY8yCLf2x5hhC8
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> That's for T7403  … https://phabricator.kde.org/T7403
#kubuntu-council 2019-09-04
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I saw that but didn't see that task before.
#kubuntu-council 2019-09-06
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> ooooooo, just caught up! bravo new Council!
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> and thank you ts
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> hello from Milano
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> Hi from Zurich, boarding train now
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @RikMills looks like Linode gave us another year.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @ahoneybun, Great. :) … I think we need to do some brainstorming on how to make best use of it and the altispeed box (assuming that is still happening)
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @ahoneybun, As they are adding tax, the credit is actually 10 months worth. I replied and said, thank you, and mentioned that in case they had not realised
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Not going to push the point though... 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Brilliant, I agree, Still good news, no quiet right.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> How do you want to approach the brainstorming?
#kubuntu-council 2019-09-07
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Sick_Rimmit, I'm never sure with theese sorts of things. Maybe to start a chat on BBB (if that still works) or similar, then formalise it in some way.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes BBB is still working, when would you be available ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> most evenings UK time, given a little notice
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> OK, So same for me UK Time evenings would be best
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> and @ahoneybun et al
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Is Santa still helping us out ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Yep. getting him in there would be good, as he may want to transfer some of the stuff he does on his own servers currently, or something new!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> elisa is into Eoan
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Meeting Doodle … https://beta.doodle.com/poll/mt2day3u6i566s4n
#kubuntu-council 2019-09-08
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Sick_Rimmit, Thanks. sorry got a bit distracted. will try to get to that
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> It's ok,
#kubuntu-council 2020-09-01
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Looks like Mamarok valorie and @tsimonq2 are reelected!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> congrats 🎉
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Good morning, yes I've just emailed the lists.
<IrcsomeBot> <Mamarok> Oh, thank you
<valorie> thank you, RikMills
